# New Ibanez Maik Weichter sig



## Leuka (Mar 30, 2015)

new sig model for the guy from Heaven Shall Burn. kinda cool.

Ibanez - MWM10 Maik Weichert Signature - Guitar - Official Merchandise Online Shop - Impericon.com Worldwide


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy lord that thing looks good.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 30, 2015)

Can't say I dig the random red knob but that's an easy fix. Looks tasty otherwise.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice specs for the price! I'd do a quick swap and change the red knob to white so it matches the pickups.


----------



## Zado (Mar 30, 2015)

They got rid of the stupid black plastic around the blade switch,I need it now.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 30, 2015)

Zado said:


> They got rid of the stupid black plastic around the blade switch,I need it now.



They got rid of the blade switch, too... the only reason they don't have the plastic is because they're using a 3-way toggle instead. That's unfortunately (for some) a necessity given how the S is designed.


----------



## bluemooo (Mar 30, 2015)

Those pickups are ok, I have a similar pair that came in my Les Paul Prophecy EX. and I am not a fan of that neck pickup, way to low and fat for me. I would swap for these in chrome.

EMG Pickups / 57/66 Set / Active / Humbucking / Guitar / Electric Guitar Pickups, Bass Guitar Pickups, Acoustic Guitar Pickups

I would also swap the volume knob too. That red knob looks horrible.


----------



## Zado (Mar 30, 2015)

stevexc said:


> They got rid of the blade switch, too... the only reason they don't have the plastic is because they're using a 3-way toggle instead. That's unfortunately (for some) a necessity given how the S is designed.



Yep,and I'm totally fine with that,I like the toggle switch if it kicks that black plastic out of the show


----------



## MikeH (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy sh_i_tfuck...


----------



## demorior (Mar 30, 2015)

pretty much my dream s. reverse headstock, fixed bridge, no plastic switch cover.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 30, 2015)

I honestly think this is a POS.
Meh pups, bleah knob, silly bridge...I wonder if it's even worth to buy and mod it...as there are better options and for that price you'll be really lucky to get a good figure on the top like the one in the pic.

And...Ibanez has much mooooooooooaaaaaar better players deserving a signature.
Honestly...bah...I'm so perplexed by this guitar.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 30, 2015)

Never heard of him, never heard of the band, but I'd rock it, wonky red knob and all


----------



## Skullet (Mar 30, 2015)

I saw HSB in december n i loved his S model so i will be picking this up!


----------



## HisShadow (Mar 30, 2015)

Limited to 30 pieces? WTF. that guitar is awesome.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 30, 2015)

White switch tip, white volume knob and matte white tuner buttons and that thing is sleeeek! Maik Weichert? Neva hoid of 'im.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 30, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I honestly think this is a POS.
> Meh pups, bleah knob, silly bridge...I wonder if it's even worth to buy and mod it...as there are better options and for that price you'll be really lucky to get a good figure on the top like the one in the pic.
> 
> And...Ibanez has much mooooooooooaaaaaar better players deserving a signature.
> Honestly...bah...I'm so perplexed by this guitar.



Meh pickups? It's a tried and true EMG set. If you can't get those sounding good, you're doing something wrong.  

I mean, I'd love if it came with my personal favorite pickup combo, but it's not my sig. 

Not seeing how a simple to replace knob and a pretty solid bridge makes this a "POS" either, care to elaborate?


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 30, 2015)

"Maik knows much about guitar, and tells some. Maik knows many licks others do not."

&#8213;Maik the Liar


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 31, 2015)

Make this a multiscale 8 string with strandberg* boden body, hipshot hardware, BKP aftermaths and I'll be all over this thing.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Mar 31, 2015)

i can see how a lot of people aren't into this guitar but this is pretty cool from ibanez IMO, launching a mini signature run out of nowhere, makes me optimistic for the sort of stuff we could see in the future if the company continues to take this route. 

i was on the fence about buying one of these but the reverse headstock pushed me over. just pulled the trigger and was having some checkout problems, I couldn't get it to go through, but after reloading the screen I got a confirmation email and the guitar now seems to be out of stock so I guess i snagged the last one (assuming the checkout wasn't an error lol). 

the last thing i need is another ibanez but oh well that's the way she goes.


----------



## TheLyrm (Mar 31, 2015)

Good lord that's hot.


----------



## demorior (Mar 31, 2015)

Buffnuggler said:


> i can see how a lot of people aren't into this guitar but this is pretty cool from ibanez IMO, launching a mini signature run out of nowhere, makes me optimistic for the sort of stuff we could see in the future if the company continues to take this route.
> 
> i was on the fence about buying one of these but the reverse headstock pushed me over. just pulled the trigger and was having some checkout problems, I couldn't get it to go through, but after reloading the screen I got a confirmation email and the guitar now seems to be out of stock so I guess i snagged the last one (assuming the checkout wasn't an error lol).
> 
> the last thing i need is another ibanez but oh well that's the way she goes.



let us know if the burst stands up to the picture.
if so... dear lord.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Mar 31, 2015)

demorior said:


> let us know if the burst stands up to the picture.
> if so... dear lord.



When April comes around I definitely will. Assuming my order holds! The custom guitar this model is spec'd after looks like it has a pretty wicked burst in the live shots, and Ibanez veneers usually seem pretty consistent. Although I don't really know what to expect in terms of playability from this considering the price and the aesthetics, I imagine at least the latter will be pretty on point. 

I was planning on picking up a Paul Waggoner signature when those dropped, but again, reverse ibby headstock took priority. Obviously the PWM100 will have a bigger release than 30 guitars, but I wonder if they are going to follow suit and make it a smaller batch like this. If that's the case, those will be one of the first signature models in awhile to hold some really heavy resale value I bet.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Mar 31, 2015)

if anyone's looking for a good laugh the hype video for this is interesting. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHOqvcgaZ9c&feature=youtu.be

i like heaven shall burn, i'm not a superfan, but this dude seems pretty awesome. his reasoning for the Red knob is that he was on an arctic cruise, and he had a vision experience where he wanted to make the whole arctic scene into a guitar. so the emgs are icebergs and the red knob is supposed to be a rescue boat SHARKtooth etc. lol.

gives some body shouts of the production tops too. he also says that he really thinks ibanez guitars need more reverse headstocks, and that they look 80s and badass. wise words.


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Albi (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, seems like they're already sold out.
That was quick.
I hope Ibanez takes the hint and makes a similar production model


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 31, 2015)

Not my kind of music too much, but they're regulars at Wacken and give a realy good show.
Interesting guitar that said, probably won't get it because it's not meeting any of the specs I'd want at the moment.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Mar 31, 2015)

one of these just went back up if anyone wants to get on it

edit: nvm, looks like the old link is still just showing "in stock." sorry about that.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 31, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Meh pickups? It's a tried and true EMG set. If you can't get those sounding good, you're doing something wrong.
> 
> I mean, I'd love if it came with my personal favorite pickup combo, but it's not my sig.
> 
> Not seeing how a simple to replace knob and a pretty solid bridge makes this a "POS" either, care to elaborate?



Meh pickups...yeah, I've been a bit too harsh with that.
And you're totally on point with your observation.

I'm a fan of signatures and keeping them like they are.
I would never purchase a sig to mod it, as you can get better results with other guitars without adding the premium cost of buying a sig.
This 2nd tier sig leaves me disappointed in all the possible ways, but yeah, it's mostly me and my opinion.

This could be a really good series guitar, but to me it looks like a bad signature


----------



## Skullet (Mar 31, 2015)

I wish i pulled the trigger last night, hopefully one will come up for sale


----------



## novocaine (Mar 31, 2015)

Skullet said:


> I wish i pulled the trigger last night, hopefully one will come up for sale



it says there's still a few left no?


----------



## Skullet (Mar 31, 2015)

novocaine said:


> it says there's still a few left no?



Strange, earlier i tried to buy one and it said out of stock and now its showing as in stock. Fingers crossed there is still one available when i get home from work


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 31, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not seeing how a simple to replace knob and a pretty solid bridge makes this a "POS" either, care to elaborate?


Funny enough, it comes with an extra knob in cosmo black for those who don't like the red one.



OmegaSlayer said:


> This could be a really good series guitar, but to me it looks like a bad signature


There is no such thing as a bad signature, unless it's bad quality or has specs that are useless for most players. 

This one on the other hand is a straight forward 6-string with brand pickups and at least slightly unique looks. All of the specs are within what the average Metalcore Joe, which this is targeted towards, is more than comfortable with.

What makes this a bad signature besides it not meeting your personal taste?


----------



## PunchLine (Mar 31, 2015)

Does Ibanez do stuff like this from time to time?


----------



## Albi (Mar 31, 2015)

According to the website now, there are a few still available,
I pre-ordered mine about 8 hours ago


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 31, 2015)

PunchLine said:


> Does Ibanez do stuff like this from time to time?



Yes. 

They've released a few regional signature models with limited numbers, most notably the SA with a different fret spacing/temperament available only in the Middle East. 

Regional distributors have the ability to do this, they just rarely want to make the investment as Ibanez passes almost all the cost onto them, not to mention they get stuck with all the guitars to move, which in the case of a signature for a relatively unknown player can be risky.


----------



## Skullet (Mar 31, 2015)

That's me made my purchase


----------



## Boojakki (Mar 31, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger, this checked too many boxes to be ignored... Reverse headstock, fixed bridge, aqua quilt top... and I wanted a Saber again for quite some time anyway. Don't know the man nor the band, but whatever.
Well, funny thing, like 8 h ago I couldn't order one 'cause out of stock and so I went and buyed a Michael Kelly 1955 (heh, already have a 1954, great guitars for the money) and now I just tried again for the heck of it and could place an order for the Ibby... I'm sooo well over budget this month, haha...


----------



## Skullet (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah i tried a few hours ago and i got the same message saying it was out of stock. I'm just glad i managed to get one


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 31, 2015)

simonXsludge said:


> There is no such thing as a bad signature, unless it's bad quality or has specs that are useless for most players.
> 
> This one on the other hand is a straight forward 6-string with brand pickups and at least slightly unique looks. All of the specs are within what the average Metalcore Joe, which this is targeted towards, is more than comfortable with.
> 
> What makes this a bad signature besides it not meeting your personal taste?



Being a cheap guitar mostly.
Ibanez on the  600 range are not the best guitars around.
Consider that being a "sig" makes it cost a 10-15% more, you don't get an instrument that has quality all over it.
Not the built quality I expect from a sig, and maybe even lower quality than the cheap qualities of sigs (like the JS1000, the M80M, the Egen 12 and so on).
Obviously that's just my personal opinion, but to me it doesn't look a good investment for that price range, even more if you're going to mod pups.
For  600 you can get some Schecter, LTD or Jackson that have more bang for bucks than this guitar.
Disclaimer: I am a huge Ibanez fanboy.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 31, 2015)

PunchLine said:


> Does Ibanez do stuff like this from time to time?



In Italy we have the "Cesareo" Ibanez RG H57
https://www.google.it/search?q=iban...&sa=X&ei=K-caVerJN8jsUuX5g7AE&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## MikeH (Mar 31, 2015)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Make this a multiscale 8 string with strandberg* boden body, hipshot hardware, BKP aftermaths and I'll be all over this thing.



But it has to be sub-$1000 as well, remember.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 31, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Being a cheap guitar mostly.
> Ibanez on the  600 range are not the best guitars around.
> Consider that being a "sig" makes it cost a 10-15% more, you don't get an instrument that has quality all over it.
> Not the built quality I expect from a sig, and maybe even lower quality than the cheap qualities of sigs (like the JS1000, the M80M, the Egen 12 and so on).
> ...



Of note, things work differently pricing wise when it comes to distributor special ordered models, they have a lot more freedom with pricing as they are taking the risk. 

That's why all those shop special J.Customs have prices all over the board, they have more freedom.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 31, 2015)

MikeH said:


> But it has to be sub-$1000 as well, remember.



And it needs to come in 19 different colors.


----------



## Skullet (Mar 31, 2015)

I've bought this guitar with the intention of it being my gigging guitar. I keep hearing about peoples guitars being stolen at gigs so i'd rather this getting taken than my blackat/jaden rose


----------



## novocaine (Apr 1, 2015)

The status of this guitar is changed to 'In stock and ready to ship' for all who ordered.


----------



## Albi (Apr 1, 2015)

Really? In my account panel, my order status is still "Processing"


----------



## Skullet (Apr 2, 2015)

Albi said:


> Really? In my account panel, my order status is still "Processing"




My order says the same mate?


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 2, 2015)

That's ok, boys. Shipping not before 15th of April they wrote in the description, so keep calm... Status went to "Only few available" or smt like that btw.


----------



## Randy (Apr 2, 2015)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Make this a multiscale 8 string with strandberg* boden body, hipshot hardware, BKP aftermaths and I'll be all over this thing.



It needs to be Hipshot hardware but it needs to be re-engineered differently because I know it's uncomfortable to play even though I've never used it before.

So to recap, it *NEEDS* to be Hipshot but it just needs to also be something completely different.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Apr 2, 2015)

MikeH said:


> But it has to be sub-$1000 as well, remember.



The figured top let me down! It's only enough figuring if there is a colony of termites encased in the gloss finish doomed to eat wood for the rest of their lives.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Apr 2, 2015)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> The figured top let me down! It's only enough figuring if there is a colony of termites encased in the gloss finish doomed to eat wood for the rest of their lives.



Is it wrong if I quote myself in my own sig? Hahaha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 2, 2015)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> The figured top let me down! It's only enough figuring if there is a colony of termites encased in the gloss finish doomed to eat wood for the rest of their lives.





For real. I'm not dropping anything more than an eighth of a grand unless there's a AAAAAAAA museum grade old growth east Hawaiian koa top that's no less than 7/8" and Bookmatched to one micron of the centerline. Anything else and it's just about looks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 2, 2015)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Is it wrong if I quote myself in my own sig? Hahaha



Do you have problems with folks who give themselves nicknames? No? You're good.


----------



## Albi (Apr 2, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For real. I'm not dropping anything more than an eighth of a grand unless there's a AAAAAAAA museum grade old growth east Hawaiian koa top that's no less than 7/8" and Bookmatched to one micron of the centerline. Anything else and it's just about looks.



Also, this thread is useless unless we bring Bare Knuckles in the equation


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 2, 2015)

Albi said:


> Also, this thread is useless unless we bring Bare Knuckles in the equation



That goes without saying. 

I mean, no one in the history of music has gotten anywhere near decent tone out of EMGs. They're just so.......meh.

For that kind of money this thing NEEDS a matched trio of custom wound BKPs with special engraved covers.


----------



## Thesius (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm digging this even though a lot of people aren't. I could go without the red knob however.


----------



## Albi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thesius said:


> I'm digging this even though a lot of people aren't. I could go without the red knob however.


Luckily, Ibanez includes a cosmo knob matching the rest of the hardware.
I planned to swap it as soon as I received it, but I must admit that the little red knob is starting to grow on me...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 2, 2015)

I've never heard of this guy, but the spec list for this guitar looks nice. Congratulations to everyone who has ordered guitar, I think you guys have some pretty solid axes coming in the post.


----------



## bloc (Apr 2, 2015)

Who would've thought this guy of all guys would have one of the more unique and better looking signature Ibanez's?


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 3, 2015)

Albi said:


> Luckily, Ibanez includes a cosmo knob matching the rest of the hardware.
> I planned to swap it as soon as I received it, but I must admit that the little red knob is starting to grow on me...



Yeah, I thought I put this







on it, but maybe I just let the red knob stay...

Why aren't there any white (not the aged/creme-colored ones) Fender-style knobs with black numbers available? I only see these with golden colored numbers normally. Just wondering...


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 3, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For that kind of money this thing NEEDS a matched trio of custom wound BKPs with special engraved covers.


I'm thinking a dick would be great... hand engraved by Doug at Blackmachine.


----------



## Albi (Apr 3, 2015)

Boojakki said:


> Yeah, I thought I put this
> 
> on it, but maybe I just let the red knob stay...
> 
> Why aren't there any white (not the aged/creme-colored ones) Fender-style knobs with black numbers available? I only see these with golden colored numbers normally. Just wondering...



There we go
Amazon.com: (MADE IN JAPAN)High Quality Strat Knob White (BlackLetter) switcknob arm set inch: Musical Instruments

I was thinking about something like this...


----------



## Buffnuggler (Apr 3, 2015)

Boojakki said:


> Yeah, I thought I put this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, i hated the red knob at first, but after watching the hype video i posted and seeing his reasoning for it, as hilarious as it is, i think i'll just have to keep it. i think it would've looked better overall if it simply matched the pickups, the whole colored hardware "Becker" look doesn't translate that well to flamed/quilt bodies (Ryan Knight of BDM's LACS being an exception!) and especially on this guitar where it just sticks out like a sore thumb on an otherwise well chosen color scheme. 

but i'm planning on keeping it, i think it is one of those things that is going to look way better in person when you are actually playing it.

looks like there is still 1 more of these guitars available, still a pretty fast sell all things considered, with no real promotion, no announcement from ibanez, and the fact that Heaven Shall Burn is hardly a "guitar" band.


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 3, 2015)

I thought the red knob was a killswitch like buckethead has on his LP's. Slightly dissapointed it's just a volume knob.


----------



## amonb (Apr 3, 2015)

Love the band, think the sig looks great... always interesting when it's not just another black Ibby.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 3, 2015)

Albi said:


> I was thinking about something like this...


And where can I get those?


----------



## Albi (Apr 3, 2015)

simonXsludge said:


> And where can I get those?


I just googled "blue anodized guitar knobs" and they showed up


----------



## Skullet (Apr 5, 2015)

Sadly i need to phone impericon and cancel my order and get a refund. Damm priorities!


----------



## Albi (Apr 5, 2015)

bloc said:


> Who would've thought this guy of all guys would have one of the more unique and better looking signature Ibanez's?


+1
Ibanez has never made a reverse headstock Saber, save LACS models.
Same goes for stock EMGs.
Until a couple of years ago, fixed bridge Sabers were pretty rare, and they came only with shorter scale (SF and SC models).

Congrats to Maik for taking his chance to design an outstanding axe.
I knew i had to get it from the very first instant I saw it


----------



## dmlinger (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't mind the volume knob color as much as its location...wish they would put the volume more out of the way.


----------



## O00Coolzero00O (Apr 7, 2015)

That's one sexy top on that guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 7, 2015)

simonXsludge said:


> I'm thinking a dick would be great...



You mean these?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 8, 2015)

Im surprised this exists cause I havent heard about this band in literally 5+ years... theres no way theyre at the peak of their popularity (which was never really that much) unless I have literally no idea whats going on.


----------



## bloc (Apr 9, 2015)

Actually Heaven Shall Burn just released an album in 2013


----------



## Buffnuggler (Apr 9, 2015)

bloc said:


> Actually Heaven Shall Burn just released an album in 2013



and it was probably their second best! even has a blind guardian cover. i agree that i was shocked to see this guitar exist.

i'm sort of figuring that their guitarist pushed to have this run. while i understand why Ibanez reciprocated, and HSB is a pretty well known band, obviously Ibanez has many other bigger artists they could've done this with. also figure in the run size, that it was announced/sold without any assistance from Ibanez, and the relatively low price considering how spec'd out it is (we'll see about the actual quality), it seems more like just a cool thing that the band wanted to do instead of Ibanez really viewing it as any sort of opportunity. unless they just thought he designed a really cool sig. in any case, nice to see it sell quickly because it is a unique guitar from them! i'd love to see this idea (about a 30 run of an LACS guitar) applied to some of their really high end ones, but who knows. as far as i can tell, this year has also been a big year of J Custom variety, there were some pretty cool 1 offs like the Aurora that reminded me of times before every J custom looked identical. personally, i'd like to see some LACS releases follow suit like the PWM100 and just do limited runs with custom shop quality.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 9, 2015)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Im surprised this exists cause I havent heard about this band in literally 5+ years... theres no way theyre at the peak of their popularity (which was never really that much) unless I have literally no idea whats going on.


Well, just because they're not popular in the US doesn't mean they are not popular anywhere else. They draw thousands of kids here in Germany and often headline or co-headline the big Euro festivals. I don't know if you're living in a bit of a bubble, but Europe and Germany especially have a huge Metal scene.

Making a limited run of 30 pieces for the guy really is not such a crazy thing to do for the German Ibanez distributor. I think they will be able to find 30 Heaven Shall Burn fans who are guitarists and into buying this guitar.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Apr 9, 2015)

simonXsludge said:


> Well, just because they're not popular in the US doesn't mean they are not popular anywhere else. They draw thousands of kids here in Germany and often headline or co-headline the big Euro festivals. I don't know if you're living in a bit of a bubble, but Europe and Germany especially have a huge Metal scene.
> 
> Making a limited run of 30 pieces for the guy really is not such a crazy thing to do for the German Ibanez distributor. I think they will be able to find 30 Heaven Shall Burn fans who are guitarists and into buying this guitar.



this is definitely true, and HSB is awesome, but I'll admit I was still pretty shocked when this sig popped up on SS for the reasons I mentioned in my last post. out of all the fantastic guitarists in Europe (and Maik is fantastic too) I was surprised this was the sig choice, but I guess that's the beauty of a small production run! if you had asked me to guess 50 European guitarists though who I thought might get a signature Ibanez Maik still probably wouldn't be one of them. 

I'm glad he was though, because it's a beautiful guitar and clearly they had no problem selling 30 since it is already gone! 

Makes me wonder why a band like Protest the Hero hasn't done something of the sort, because you know they could sell 30 of Luke Hoskin's LACS guitar, probably even at a custom shop price!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2015)

Buffnuggler said:


> Makes me wonder why a band like Protest the Hero hasn't done something of the sort, because you know they could sell 30 of Luke Hoskin's LACS guitar, probably even at a custom shop price!



It's up to the distributor, not the band.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Apr 9, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's up to the distributor, not the band.



ah ok, ty for the info, i thought maybe there could've been something more intricate at work in the case of this guitar, very cool collaboration to see though regardless! i've never thought of HSB as a "guitar band" but they have some excellent albums.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 9, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I honestly think this is a POS.
> Meh pups, bleah knob, silly bridge...I wonder if it's even worth to buy and mod it...as there are better options and for that price you'll be really lucky to get a good figure on the top like the one in the pic.
> 
> And...Ibanez has much mooooooooooaaaaaar better players deserving a signature.
> Honestly...bah...I'm so perplexed by this guitar.





OmegaSlayer said:


> Meh pickups...yeah, I've been a bit too harsh with that.
> And you're totally on point with your observation.
> 
> I'm a fan of signatures and keeping them like they are.
> ...





OmegaSlayer said:


> Being a cheap guitar mostly.
> Ibanez on the &#8364; 600 range are not the best guitars around.
> Consider that being a "sig" makes it cost a 10-15% more, you don't get an instrument that has quality all over it.
> Not the built quality I expect from a sig, and maybe even lower quality than the cheap qualities of sigs (like the JS1000, the M80M, the Egen 12 and so on).
> ...








Jeeeeez. Dude, you should really just take the hint when people point out that your "opinions" are totally wrong (not even subjective, just plain wrong ), you do not keep re-stating the same thing in a different form.  It's clear you're both misinformed and very opinionated, but repeating your opinion like a parrot isn't going to suddenly make you right. 



On topic though, it's not an bad-looking sig. I've seen other Ibanez I prefer but it's not bad. I must be out of the loop (or not listening to whatever genre they're from) as I've never even heard of the band until this thread.   Specs aren't bad though, I'm not surprised they sold out quickly as I'm sure that set of specifications appeals to a lot of Saber lovers out there.


----------



## phonix (Apr 9, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Can't say I dig the random red knob but that's an easy fix. Looks tasty otherwise.



You can't get rid of the rescue island man

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHOqvcgaZ9c


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 10, 2015)

Now you can order again. 'Only a few left' it says again on the site. They seem to have offered them in small batches or some ppl who ordered before had 2nd thoughts about it, heh.
Anyway, take your chance!


----------



## Buffnuggler (Apr 10, 2015)

phonix said:


> You can't get rid of the rescue island man
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHOqvcgaZ9c



that video is hilarious right? 

i feel the same way though, when i realized the red button was supposed to be a rescue boat i knew i couldn't possibly remove it. i love how he describes the process of realizing the guitar as bordering on a vision lol.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 10, 2015)

phonix said:


> You can't get rid of the rescue island man
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHOqvcgaZ9c



While I didn't really dig the guitar at first, after hearing his concept and the story behind it, I really like it. Especially that small rescue boat


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 10, 2015)

MFW - Folks hating on a guitar realize there might be a reason, as silly as it might be, for something other than just to piss them off.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 13, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> MFW - Folks hating on a guitar realize there might be a reason, as silly as it might be, for something other than just to piss them off.



I did not hate on anything, just saying politely it was just not my cup of tea visually, but since I think the concept is great it changed my mind about the design.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 13, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> I did not hate on anything, just saying politely it was just not my cup of tea visually, but since I think the concept is great it changed my mind about the design.



I wasn't referring to you specifically.


----------



## Thrashman (Apr 13, 2015)

"This signature guitar has the wrong specs"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Albi (Apr 14, 2015)

According to the website they should start shipping them tomorrow.
Refreshing picture because moar pics:


----------



## Loomer (Apr 15, 2015)

demorior said:


> pretty much my dream s. reverse headstock, fixed bridge, no plastic switch cover.



Same here, although the paintjob I can do without. I don't like bright, pretty guitars.


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 22, 2015)

Wait, wut...






Oh, rite...






K, it's here...


----------



## Defrost (Apr 22, 2015)

Nive! Give it its own NGD thread man, so we have so more pics to drool over!


----------



## Loomer (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow. That was fast!


----------



## JeffTD (Apr 22, 2015)

That thing looks super sleek in person, wasn't expecting that. I think I have more of a qualm with the knob position vs the color, sadly, but I love that he finally got a sig. I still remember ripping off one of their Antigone riffs in one of my ....ty first (or first ....ty?) bands.


----------



## Albi (Apr 23, 2015)

Awesome! Can't wait to get mine


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 23, 2015)

Oi,fast! Take it out in the sun and show us its real colour.


----------

